
Opera 11 goes final - Kenw00t
http://my.opera.com/desktopteam/blog/2010/12/16/opera-11-goes-final
======
budman
The Best. Been a big fan of Opera browser for a long time now. There was a
minor speed bump of bugs when 10.x first came out but starting at 10.10 it has
been top notch. Once you learn all of Opera's nuances using any other browser
feels outdated and not as well thought out for a user. Speed is right there
with Chrome, built in mail/rss and now with the 11.x extensions there is no
more excuses to try it.

The little browser that could.

~~~
Ennis
"built in mail/rss"

I was an Opera evangelist for many years but all the extra bundled apps I
never use finally pushed me to chrome.

~~~
scythe
The RSS is good, the Opera mail is good... the IRC and bittorrent, on the
other hand, are not very good at all, which is sad, because it would be very
nice if they were!

------
pkamb
After a quick look-over, I'll be sticking with Chrome due to two small UX
issues that Chrome does exceedingly well:

1\. Despite both having "tabs on top", in Chrome tabs extend all the way to
the edge of the screen. In Opera, there's a small unclickable border area.
This is a basic, basic Fitts' Law mistake that makes it so much harder to
click tabs.

2\. Chrome does that thing where when you close a tab, the "close" button of
the next tab ends up _exactly under your mouse pointer._ This is such a nice
and natural feature that you forget there was any alternative. Firefox and
Opera both get this so wrong.

~~~
SkyMarshal
Opera lets you bypass the anachronistic 'tab' metaphor completely:

<http://imgur.com/XuMkx.png>

Use Ctrl-Tab to switch between tabs the same way you Alt-Tab between windows.
Close a tab with Ctrl-F4, similar to closing windows with Alt-F4.

Firefox with Vimperator does even better - t to open a tab to a url or search
string, d to close a tab, Ctrl-n and Ctrl-p to tab between them.

Of course, Chrome's Vim extension replicates similar functionality. Either
way, reducing mouse-keyboard context-switching is useful.

~~~
pkamb
A trackpoint is my way of reducing mouse-keyboard context switching :)

------
joakin
This is a great browser, and the competition is always good for the users.

For me it was easier when the only choice was hating IE and going for Firefox,
right now i struggle between my emotions to use one or other wonderful browser
as my main one...

When firefox 4 comes its going to be even harder...

~~~
SkyMarshal
Heh, same. I've been cycling b/t Opera, Chrome, Chromium, and FF for years
now. Right now I'm stuck on FF b/c Vimperator is so awesome, but now that
Opera 11 can have full-fledged extensions, that might change. Or, maybe not
since FF4 is shaping up to be amazing too.

------
jm4
This is kind of off topic, but the Opera system tray icon drives me nuts and
it is probably driving someone else nuts too. For whatever reason, the
/notrayicon switch does not work for me after I upgraded. I'm not sure if
previous versions have this, but in this one you can disable the tray icon via
opera:config.

Paste opera:config#UserPrefs|ShowTrayIcon in the address bar, uncheck, save
and restart.

~~~
oconnore
Every OS I have ever used has a way to hide system tray icons. Windows has had
this since 98, both Gnome and KDE have it, and OSX has it. What is the problem
exactly?

And how are you so annoyed by a 16x16 pixel red O? Please never try to drive
in NYC...

~~~
mcrittenden
It's annoying to me too. I can't just hide all my tray icons because I need
some of them, and the red O makes my desktop/theme look crappy since all the
other icons are white (using GNOME with Orta theme + Faenza icons).

~~~
oconnore
Yes, I understand that. You can configure the system tray to hide icons from
specific programs. That way you have every icon except for Opera. The program
need not include an option to hide it.

Right click > Properties

~~~
thwarted
There is no "properties" setting for the Notification Area applet in Gnome (at
least in version 2.32.0.2, which is what ships with Fedora 14), which is what
the commenter you responded to said he was using.

~~~
oconnore
You should submit a bug report.

------
jodrellblank
Install Opera 11, visit intranet page, get prompted for password.

Search NTLM in config, it's got one option which is enabled.

(That Chrome for business blog post yesterday got me to retry Chrome which
supports NTLM automatically by default).

Close opera, uninstall. Uninstall prompts that it crashed while editing
preferences (it didn't) and offers to send a crash report.

I wonder if I could get a job as a software tester? I always hit bizarro
behaviour just trying to use software normally.

~~~
SkyMarshal
As soon as you became a tester all the bizarro behavior would probably stop. I
know this from experience :)

------
benologist
I switched to Chrome a couple weeks ago, I really love Opera and have used it
for years, but it reached the point where it would take a full minute or two
just to end the process after I closed the browser and 30+ seconds just to
open it the first time. Drove me nuts, only happens on my desktop at least.

~~~
clojurerocks
I recently switched to chrome from firefox as well for a similiar reason.
Browsers are just getting too bloated. Although i just looked at their video
demonstration of tab stacking which looks really cool. The problem is opera
was even slow in the video which doesnt really make me want to use it.

------
hexiumvii
I've been a fan since Opera fit on a floppy disk (3 or 4)? It has always been
the fastest browser, except for the stinch in 9 and parts of 10. I've always
had it installed and would use it along Chrome, FF, Flock. Eleven is just
wonderful. Its fast as lighting, you can try this test, load up like 20 pages
and close it. Now open it again, no 30 seconds of waiting for it to crunch it
all up like in FF. Amazing! It also seems to respond more like it did from 6
and below where back mean truly instant redraw. Bravo Opera. Now we just need
some extensions...

------
GeneralMaximus
After upgrading, it kept freezing every time I started it. Turns out it was
choking on the Google Body Browser tab. Quickly switching to Body Browser and
closing the tab before it could load prevented it from freezing again, but
it's not a permanent fix, or something I should be expected to do every time a
tab becomes unresponsive. There ought to be a way to detect and kill
unresponsive tabs.

------
DupDetector
Related:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2011423> \- opera.com - no comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2011357> \- arpitnext.com - no comments

------
pierrefar
Be careful: I just installed it and it decided it will be my default browser
and take over the file associations (.htm, .html, .xhtml) and protocol
associations from Firefox.

I thought we left this kind of crappy warfare in the late 90s.

~~~
johkra
In the first screen you have to click on "Options" to change this.

I like the streamlined installation process, but the options are indeed very
easy to overlook.

~~~
pierrefar
Thanks. I clearly missed that.

The after-the-fact way is to use the Windows defaults tool, a Good Thing to
emerge from the defaults wars.

------
yantramanav
Indic fonts are broken in both on Linux and Windows versions.

Disappointment :(

back to good old Firefox

------
revorad
I want to try and love Opera, but every time I try it out something goes
wrong. Now, installing on Ubuntu I get:

"Error: Breaks exisiting package 'opera-static' conflict: opera ( )"

~~~
colanderman
Try removing opera-static first.

~~~
clojurerocks
Did you uninstall opera first?

~~~
mapleoin
you shouldn't need to do that manually. That's what package managers are for:
handling updates and uninstalling old software in favor of the new version.

------
iwwr
First bug so far: opening yahoo mail hyperlinks stalls forever in the current
tab. It is fixed by opening all links in new tabs.

Anyway, the built-in adblock is top-notch.

------
LordGodd
I was excited about this, however after 5 minutes of use it seems more buggy
than the beta. Guess I'm excited for 11.0.1 now.

